# Our first attempt at Prosthetic Appliance makeup



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

So my wife and I decided to attempt application of a prosthetic appliance. It was fun, but time consuming. Here are a few pics:













































**EDIT**
I meant to add that most of the makeup was done with an airbrush, and some of the detail was done with a stipple sponge or a thin feather for the squiggly line veins. In my opinion, she did quite well for the second time she ever used it. She thinks she needs to work on shading more.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

That looks AWESOME!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Looks like you both had fun! Have her do more, I'm sure her creativity will flow and she will improve her skills each time.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Damn, you look scary. You should try that look out at work


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I'd say your wife is going to be a natural!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

There's definitely some talent there. Keep them coming.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

So where are the pics with the prosthetic appliance?   JK... that looks great!!! I have always wanted to try something like that. Any tips?


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Only tip I have is don't use spirit gum. That crap itches like crazy. We had two small bottles of pros-aide and a bottle of remover, but NOOO, I had to use the spirit gum which didn't hold very well. 

Also, make sure you wash your face very well before you start. The oil in your skin will make it not adhere very well.

**EDIT**
Meant to tell everyone thank you for the kind words!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Wow, that's way cool Bio! Really nice


----------

